# Tablet for Pax Entertainment (Read: Tip$)



## Surgeless in Seattle (Aug 30, 2015)

I hate the tackiness of tip signs. I was considering a laminated card of XM station channels with tip info on the bottom then got into ....

What if a tablet?

I've read the threads - stealing/breaking the tablet isn't a concern ... Not going to offer Google or NetFlix (they had to have a smartphone to call me). 

I'm thinking a mounted tablet for the purpose of facilitating the use of Square/ApplePay/AndroidPay/etc. for tips. 

It would be "functional" in the pax viewpoint I feel because it offers them value in the content:

-Restaurant Guide: Yelp, Urban Spoon
-Music: XM guide, iTunes, Pandora
-Games: Quickie Solitaire type
-Humorous Meta-Picture type slide show
-NewsFeed
-Weather
-Community calendar 
-Things to do suggestions for tourists

And of course.... a tipping link-
Square/ApplePay/AndroidPay ... Suggestions fo other?

Nothing political... Religious... Off color. I know there's a co that does something similar and sells ads and gives the drivers kickbacks. The ONLY advertising would be about me    or... Maybe ads I sell to local merchants? Hmmm.... 

Maybe a bio about me, my family? (So I don't have to tell my damn story over and over.) This is where I'd insert pictures of the waifs (aka my kids) to drum up compassion. 

I'm NOT tech savvy so mostly I'm fishing for info on how to set that up and obviously the obligatory opinions - I really want to emphasize I am not interested in hearing it will get stolen or broken - Seattle is not your average market. I've had a $75 inverter in the back for a year - still there - still respected. I've gained more chargers than I've lost. (Lost ONE to a really drunk pax that did not take it intentionally....)


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Would the PAX be able to access *******.com? That's a tip generator for sure.


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

I have an iPad mounted in the back for passengers. I currently lock it on spotify so they can choose their music for the road but not wander around the iPad. I also have an iPad mounted on the headrest with a slideshow I created through Keynote. I can control it on my iPhone mounted in the front. 

A few things:

If you do use a tablet in the back, find a sturdy mount. The PAX will touch it and move it and sometimes try and remove it. I think people are very curious on how it's mounted and whatever else.

If you do streaming on it, make sure you have a data plan that will allow it. I know some months I can use 5-10GB of data.

I've had my iPad for 8 months in the back and haven't had any issues with it being stolen, but there are adhesive locks you can buy that will deter any thievery.


About the tipping, you can use Square as a few of my hairdresser friends use it for tips. There is a module you can buy where they can also use Apple pay / chip cards. I probably wouldn't recommend you allowing the passengers to manage the tipping by themselves. I don't know how secure the Square dashboard is and you wouldn't want them messing up your info. You would ideally want to keep the Square app or whatever on your phone and if they wish to tip, let them swipe the card but you do everything else.


----------



## Surgeless in Seattle (Aug 30, 2015)

That's a great idea for the keynote and I hadn't thought about controlling it through my iPhone. I was hoping to have it locked into an account they can only access the links I provide .... That's the part I'm unsure about. But since I just bought a new iPhone + AppleCare I am entitled to lessons from the Genius Bar.. The Keynote tip jogged my memory of that perk! Thanks!!! I know Apple does have Kensington slots to lock stuff down. Sucks to be old! My brain can't jump as high as I'd like it to anymore... Well, neither can my legs ;-)


----------



## _BOZ_ (Jun 27, 2016)

Just setting up to begin driving and have been doing my research on the technology side and saw this a few days ago while wondering if there was already just such a thing, tripcam d o t com, (sorry first post couldn't link) anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

I've heard of other ad generating revenue systems, but I probably wouldn't use it. I don't think passengers want the "taxi" experience. My slideshow that I created is a minimal / unobtrusive guide on how to better use Lyft / Uber. It also has dinner ideas and such. I also don't think people would use the tip option. I think those who really want to tip will have cash available.


----------



## KanadianKicker (Jun 6, 2016)

I have an old (but functioning well) tablet mounted for use in the back seats. It does not have an internet connection but I have it loaded with movies (very current ones...some even in the theaters still), latest TV episodes, and a ton of music. I even have an emulator for NES. Atari etc. installed with a gamepad connected. It all plays through my car's blue tooth. Some pax do not even notice, some go nuts and get very excited.

I think it helps for ratings and maybe the occasional tip, but I do it more just to show off and because I am technology geek.


----------



## Surgeless in Seattle (Aug 30, 2015)

hangtyte said:


> I've heard of other ad generating revenue systems, but I probably wouldn't use it. I don't think passengers want the "taxi" experience. My slideshow that I created is a minimal / unobtrusive guide on how to better use Lyft / Uber. It also has dinner ideas and such. I also don't think people would use the tip option. I think those who really want to tip will have cash available.


What is your user guide like?


----------

